

A Great B2B Marketing Campaign for Under $2,500 - Brian_Curliss
http://www.quora.com/B2B-Marketing/What-are-some-great-B2B-marketing-campaigns-that-can-be-run-for-under-2-500/answer/Cherise-Whitmen

======
mr337
Hmm so this seems like a lot of hand written letters, conveniently posted by a
company that will hand write letters.

Has anyone done this, be interested in hearing how well it worked.

